# Where is authentic spain for you?



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all!

I want to move to Spain for two reasons, one to learn Spanish and two to write a book. My plan is to move and join one of the Spanish language schools to improve my conversational Spanish and to rent an apartment in a town or city where there is an authentic flavour of Spanish life - so, not overwhelmingly expat life! 

Being a poor impoverished writer I will have to watch my pennies!

Let me ask you all; where would you consider if you were me?

Scribbles


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think if I were you I'd have to ask myself what I mean by authentic Spain!! There are the old villages around still - the classic "picture book" type, but the young folk from those areas seem to want what other european youngsters have - the fast cars, good jobs, internet, fashionable houses, clothes, surroundings..... Not donkeys or wandering thru lemon groves. So it seems to me that these old villages are gradually dying or being taken up by either expats or tourists????. But to me real Spain now is European towns which, sadly are much like any other european town!!??


But you'll hopefully get some other answers lol


Jo xxxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ahhh ... the much asked question "where is real spain?" 

Who knows! What is real Spain? Is it a small village where the villagers sit around the square talking about their day. Is it the busy City where people go about their day in the same frenzied rush that workers do in any other city in the world?

I dont think you will get a definitive answer  Ex pats are part of Spanish life nowadays, whether they be French, Dutch, English or whatever. All I can say is avoid the big towns in the Costas such as Benidorm, Torrevieja etc etc. There are still Spanish towns to be found even in the Costa's.

If you are looking for total Spanish life with no expats then I guess head far inland, but I bet you still find some


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

I understand from your post that money (as in employment) is not an issue? As others have said, sort of, you need to define your terms. What does "authentic" Spain mean to you?

I fell in love with Tarifa in 1970..it has changed a lot, obviously, but I am still in love with the place, and still find the same "authentic" flavour, despite the growth etc. So it depends on what you are seeking, and how you define authenticity....


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

We live in an Inland Village, the way of life is so simple. I think it feels like the 'Real Spain', I love it here so I am a bit biased. There are some expats here, we don't have much to do with them, usually just passing the time of day. Rental is very cheap if you come Inland. You can get a 4 bed house here for 200 euros a month. The Spanish are really friendly. Some Spanish friends of ours are starting up a Language school in the nearby town for Brits wanting to learn the lingo.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

I've visited most parts of Spain for over 35 years and I would answer this impossible question with:

Leon. This city typifies Spainish people and the spanish way of life for me. 

Clearly many of the coasts are full of Brits and Germans and need to be avoided as even the spanish that remain there are tainted by the invasion of largely sun seekers.

I'd suggest a small village wherever it maybe is not the answer unless the village supports an economy (and sadly the state of argriculture in Spain leaves very few of them). The spanish are workers despite all the 'manana' jokes.

I guess you also have to forget the regions such as Catalunya and Pais Basque. They have their own culture and unless your are a staunch Republican then you may consider them the rebels (long live the Republic )

You have also to ignore Galicia and my beloved Asturias as anywhere with bagpipes and so much rain cannot be taken seriously as Spanish.

The best parts of the south I feel are more moorish than spanish. If I had to choose down there I'd go for Seville. Ignore the tourists and share a beer with the Real Betis supporters - yup real spain can be found there alright 

awaits anti football comment from jojo


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

Come to the pueblos of the northern coast, where you can't find an expat even if you try!

I'm not keen on this bit about forgetting Galicia, Asturias, and Basque Country. 
If you want stereotypical toros, paella, sevillanas, olé! go to the south. But, be forewarned that if you try to say that's all Spain is you're wrong.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

halydia said:


> Come to the pueblos of the northern coast, where you can't find an expat even if you try!
> 
> I'm not keen on this bit about forgetting Galicia, Asturias, and Basque Country.
> If you want stereotypical toros, paella, sevillanas, olé! go to the south. But, be forewarned that if you try to say that's all Spain is you're wrong.


Halydia you are being most unkind. You know full well the north coast is horrid suffering bad weather, a total lack of friendly people, no interesting culture, awful scenery, terrible cuisine, campo full of nasty animals, rickety narrow guage railway, dozens of bad bagpipe players (well in the west), and it smells. Best avoided by all expats - not even worth a day trip


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Halydia you are being most unkind. You know full well the north coast is horrid suffering bad weather, a total lack of friendly people, no interesting culture, awful scenery, terrible cuisine, campo full of nasty animals, rickety narrow guage railway, dozens of bad bagpipe players (well in the west), and it smells. Best avoided by all expats - not even worth a day trip


An example of reverse psychology at its finest!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

nigele2 said:


> Halydia you are being most unkind. You know full well the north coast is horrid suffering bad weather, a total lack of friendly people, no interesting culture, awful scenery, terrible cuisine, campo full of nasty animals, rickety narrow guage railway, dozens of bad bagpipe players (well in the west), and it smells. Best avoided by all expats - not even worth a day trip


So, so true! I'm sorry, all this horrid weather has made me accidentally positive again.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi Halydia, 
I see you're in Bilbao. I go to Bilbao regularly as my oh is from there. How long have you been there? Do you like it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

I've been living in Bilbao since September. Last year I was in Santander. 

I prefer Santander because you really can't beat a city so safe with such gorgeous beaches and bay-front. However, there's a certain grittiness to Bilbao that I really like. It's also nice to have the metro to get around both banks of the river!

My OH is from here, but we'll be moving to coastal Cantabria as soon as our apartment gets finished up. We're teachers, and the Euskera requirement in Basque Country kills us both.


----------



## NorthernLass (Nov 9, 2009)

nigele2 said:


> Halydia you are being most unkind. You know full well the north coast is horrid suffering bad weather, a total lack of friendly people, no interesting culture, awful scenery, terrible cuisine, campo full of nasty animals, rickety narrow guage railway, dozens of bad bagpipe players (well in the west), and it smells. Best avoided by all expats - not even worth a day trip


Hey..we were over near to your pueblo yesterday in Luanco by the coast. Not at all beautiful. The views and coastline were OK, not much to do except relax and watch the waves crashing in. While the kids took videos of the horses..

..the weather was awful as always. The sun not shining at all and today, again it's not at all nice...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> I've been living in Bilbao since September. Last year I was in Santander.
> 
> I prefer Santander because you really can't beat a city so safe with such gorgeous beaches and bay-front. However, there's a certain grittiness to Bilbao that I really like. It's also nice to have the metro to get around both banks of the river!
> 
> My OH is from here, but we'll be moving to coastal Cantabria as soon as our apartment gets finished up. We're teachers, and the Euskera requirement in Basque Country kills us both.


Hmmm, I can see why you might prefer Sanatander to Bilbao, but it's not a bad place is it?
Are you teachers in the state system?


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi again all;

First thanks for the very helpful suggestions. Being an outsider to the forum - at the moment -I don't quite get some of the insider jokes, but I have made a note of some of the places you mention for further investigation, (apart from the Northern Coast - all the reverse psychology laid to one side!)

I see you have rerasonably asked what I mean by authentic Spain. I suppose what I meant to communicate is that I do not want to live in a place which has cafe's every 5 feet serving "full Englsih beakfasts" ( I have partaken of too many of those in my life and my bodily functions will welcome a rest!) and I want to avoid roads lined with new golf course developments. 

I appreciate what someone said that expats are now a part of Spain and I do not want to cut myself off completely; I do for instance appreciate reading a British broadsheet when it is available and meeting interesting people no matter where they are from, Britain is not excluded from that. I think I want a city, (for I appreciate architecture, people watching and things to do) not necessarily big but with good train or other public transport links where I can find a reasonable rental, write, go for walks and develop a relaxed but full life reading, writing, smoking my pipe and playing chess - if necessary on-line! 

So, all you "ex-pert ex-pats", for me authentic Spain is I supose somewhere not so much devoid of ex-pat presence as holding it in proposrtion to itself. I hope this makes sense and "gets the waters flowing again."

Scribbles


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

NorthernLass said:


> Hey..we were over near to your pueblo yesterday in Luanco by the coast. Not at all beautiful. The views and coastline were OK, not much to do except relax and watch the waves crashing in. While the kids took videos of the horses..
> 
> ..the weather was awful as always. The sun not shining at all and today, again it's not at all nice...


Yup it's a tough life.

Have you visited the Anton museo in Candas? Incredible even if you don't like museos or art. Stroll threw the Euclyptus woods and breath in the rain released fragrance heading down from the lighthouse and chapel. Visit the museo (small but amazing). Then take a beer in Nautico on the harbour side. Stroll the coastal path to Xivares by the old railway line route. Return by FEVE (narrow guage railway) then visit number 4 (little tiny house) and await hot bread removed from the oven that must be centuries old. Home for tea with bread dripping in butter. Then on the sofa with a cava just in time for the match to begin.

O a perfect day


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds to me Salamanca might be worth a look. It seems to tick all the boxes unless the coast is important. That bit between Madrid and Portugal contains many treasures.

Yes the in jokes can be a bit weird but this place is full of helpful folk with really good info. Hope you enjoy and fill us in as your adventure unwinds.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmm, I can see why you might prefer Sanatander to Bilbao, but it's not a bad place is it?
> Are you teachers in the state system?


Bilbao isn't bad at all, and it probably wasn't all that fair a comparison. I adore both cities! 

He's a teacher in the state system, I'm an assistant in a state school doing a program run by the state. I hope to participate in the 2012 round of oposiciones and become a real teacher! We'll see if I get all my paperwork in line by that time...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scribbles said:


> Hi again all;
> 
> First thanks for the very helpful suggestions. Being an outsider to the forum - at the moment -I don't quite get some of the insider jokes, but I have made a note of some of the places you mention for further investigation, (apart from the Northern Coast - all the reverse psychology laid to one side!)
> 
> ...



I guess what you mean is "ye olde" Spain LOL. Certainly from what I've seen, there are some of those around but the tourists have infiltrated the prettiest ones. I went to a cafe in Fuengirola this morning and it was serving full english breakfasts, the owner and staff were Spanish as were all the people eating and yes, the Spanish customers were tucking into full english breakfasts. We were the only brits there - very nice it was too!

Jo xxx

jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

My recommendations are 
Burgos - north of Madrid. Easy town to get around and has some beautiful bits by the river and cathedral, is definitely Spanish, but is on the Camino de Santiago so you get lots of pilgrims and walkers around. Very cold in the winter though.

León - similar to Burgos (I mean my description of it). Even colder than Burgos??

Salamanca - is amazing, but I don't know if it would be a bit too much to live there. The whole city is a historical monument. In term time there are a lot of students so there should be a lot going on entertainment wise, and there are always a lot of tourists, but more arty historical types, not lager louts.

Bilbao - Up North. The city has changed incredibly since the Guggenheim museum opened. It's much more international and there are many pleasant areas in the city.
You do NOT need Basque to live in Bilbao. My husbands family are Basque and out of 14 members of the family only one person speaks it and that's because she's a teacher and you have to speak Basque in that profession.
Negative point obviously the politics and if you have kids, sending them to a Basque school...


----------



## asturias (Feb 3, 2009)

*northern spain*



scribbles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I want to move to Spain for two reasons, one to learn Spanish and two to write a book. My plan is to move and join one of the Spanish language schools to improve my conversational Spanish and to rent an apartment in a town or city where there is an authentic flavour of Spanish life - so, not overwhelmingly expat life!
> 
> ...


If you are looking for authentic spain then it has got to be the north. Cantabria is the first but filling up with brits, galicia is lovely but too far from the rest perhaps the place is asturias. major citiies aviles, oviedo and gijon but plenty of fishing villages to choose from where perhaps rents may be not too expensive around 400 euros would get you a normal place. rather than a course you could advertise in the local community of an intercambio which is someone who is looking for english practice and exchange you speak part of the time in spanish. living in the north you really have to come to grips with the language fast as not a lot of people speak english, best way to learn needing to learn.
candas is a fishing village close to the three major cities and with train and bus communication hence no need for a car less expense. 
wonderful country but you have to have patience with paperwork for things like bank accounts identification papers etc
good luck and dont forget it is called the green coast because it rains but really if you like scenery mountains sea and the outdoor life then here you have it in wonderful asturias.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

asturias said:


> If you are looking for authentic spain then it has got to be the north. Cantabria is the first but filling up with brits, galicia is lovely but too far from the rest perhaps the place is asturias. major citiies aviles, oviedo and gijon but plenty of fishing villages to choose from where perhaps rents may be not too expensive around 400 euros would get you a normal place. rather than a course you could advertise in the local community of an intercambio which is someone who is looking for english practice and exchange you speak part of the time in spanish. living in the north you really have to come to grips with the language fast as not a lot of people speak english, best way to learn needing to learn.
> candas is a fishing village close to the three major cities and with train and bus communication hence no need for a car less expense.
> wonderful country but you have to have patience with paperwork for things like bank accounts identification papers etc
> good luck and dont forget it is called the green coast because it rains but really if you like scenery mountains sea and the outdoor life then here you have it in wonderful asturias.



Where oh where are the Brits in Cantabria? 
I see them when the ferry comes to town, but they seem to flee quickly. I just want to speak English every now and then! (I'm forgetting it. Eeeep.) 

I will say that there's a blue cheese from Asturias that might just make it worth it moving there....


----------



## robbyg (Sep 30, 2009)

*Try Arcos!*

Without any doubt I suggest Arcos de la Frontera in the Cadiz province of Andalucia. A traditional 'white town' with stunning scenery in every direction & non-stop fiestas, but big enough to have one eye on the future. Also firmly connected to the outside world with the new dual carriageway from Jerez and good connections to Granada, Sevilla and Tarifa.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

robbyg said:


> Without any doubt I suggest Arcos de la Frontera in the Cadiz province of Andalucia. A traditional 'white town' with stunning scenery in every direction & non-stop fiestas, but big enough to have one eye on the future. Also firmly connected to the outside world with the new dual carriageway from Jerez and good connections to Granada, Sevilla and Tarifa.


Yes I liked that village/town when we stayed there the night while touring the area.


----------



## gatwick airport parking (Nov 3, 2009)

Could not agree more Seville is the place


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

'Authentic Spain' is a very subjective phrase, as it is a personal thing. For arguments sake, we live in a small village in the province of Jaén, between two towns, Alcaudete and Alcala la Real and we think we are in authentic Spain, where we feel the best Olive Oil is made and where the locals make a liquor using young capers.

The area is full of history, but of course are other areas, such as Asturias, around Granada, Sevilla, Toledo etc.

It is our opinion, that anywhere inland and away from the coastal areas can be authentic.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

I certainly do not feel that a town has to be inland to be authentic. As I belive Jo mentioned, the fact that an area or town has changed over time does not necessarily make it less "authentic"..again we are talking about defining the term "authentic", and personal opinion.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Local solicitor Mark Wilkins sent this to me tonight. I could not argue with any of it.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Local solicitor Mark Wilkins sent this to me tonight. I could not argue with any of it.


My point exactly, Steve. I quite like every part of Spain (which is all over the entire country) that I have visited. However , the Costa del Sol is the place that draws me back year after year. As soon as I walk out onto my _balcon_looking out onto the Med in La Carihuela, I feel all the tension in me draining away....I stand there with a silly grin on my face ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

*Authentic?*

The answer to this is highly personal. What may feel authentic to me may not feel that way to you. The village I live in is, I feel, authentic, at least what I mean by authentic. 

Although there are about a dozen Brit households here, it hasn't changed the village or the way the people are. They still carry on the way they always have. They are warm, friendly, caring, kind, helpful, incredibly generous and genuine. I cannot speak too highly of them.

To me, this village is much as I remember the village where I was brought up some 60 years ago in UK. Everybody helped each other, there was respect for people, property and way of life. People cared! This, to me, is the *real* Spain.


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all -again.

Well, the word that seems to have caused problems in answering my question is the word "authentic." So sorry for any confusion. 

Let me "aerate" the question once more, but in a slightly different direction.

About me; I am single - now; slightly disabled, and as I said beofre a writer. I want to be in an enviroment where I am free from the "ye Olde" Spain that someone else commented upon, but after consideration I think I would like to be somewhere which can meet most of my needs for food, drink, people watching and social activities and still afford me the ability to live tranquilly and low key.

I am slightly fearful that life in a villlage may get to me after a while - because I am single (thats why I mention it as a factor) and so I think I am better suited to life in a city.

I think at my stage in life - the old fa*t stage - I will appreciate the comfort that the weather in Southern Spain brings, specifically Andalusia, and so I think I'm interested in either Cadiz, Seville or Granada. Comments or advice welcome... unless you all think I'm mad in which case please recommend a good therapist!

Thanks

Scribbles!


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

scribbles said:


> Hi all -again.
> 
> Well, the word that seems to have caused problems in answering my question is the word "authentic." So sorry for any confusion.
> 
> ...


Don't worry..I think that this discussion has been fun and interesting for all who have participated..either by contributing or simply viewing!! Just an aside..I have seen many posters state that they are dreaming of "life in the sun" in Andalucia. It is NOT warm anywhere in Spain in the winter. It can be cold, freezing, windy, rainy, etc well into March and April. The only area I know of where it is "warm" in winter would be OZ or Singapore or someplace like that.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi
I have no problem with the word "authentic" it is much better than the oft-quoted "Real" however you now confuse things by using "Ye Olde". 

What sort of writer you are would help us? It is no good our suggesting places with a history of turmoil between Goths, Alans, and Romans, if you are more into Moors, Jews and Christians; or our suggesting inland areas such as Granada when you want the more seafaring atmosphere which would suggest Sevilla (it was a port in Phoenecian and Roman times) and Cádiz. You say that you are disabled but don't mention the degree - if you are in a hand propelled wheelchair, somewhere with steep hills may not be your bag.

So, on the whole - more information please.


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Hi
> I have no problem with the word "authentic" it is much better than the oft-quoted "Real" however you now confuse things by using "Ye Olde".
> 
> What sort of writer you are would help us? It is no good our suggesting places with a history of turmoil between Goths, Alans, and Romans, if you are more into Moors, Jews and Christians; or our suggesting inland areas such as Granada when you want the more seafaring atmosphere which would suggest Sevilla (it was a port in Phoenecian and Roman times) and Cádiz. You say that you are disabled but don't mention the degree - if you are in a hand propelled wheelchair, somewhere with steep hills may not be your bag.
> ...


Hi there Baldilocks!

Thanks for the post. 

In fact when I referred to "Ye Olde" Spain I was quoting from an earlier post by someone as a description of the "cheapest" and "tackiest" from of anglicisation of parts of Spain. No, I still seek authentic Spain, a place where ex-pats exist - as part of the fabric of modern Spain - but have not overwhelmed the area so as to deprive it of its true nature. 

So far as my writing is concerned it does not relate to Spain at all. Spain is merely to provide my writing enviroment, not be a subject; though who can tell in the future! :ranger:

My disability? Well. I try not to let it hold me back. I lost a leg a few years ago, but manage generally; it just may take me a longer time than others to get somewhere, or I may tire more easily, but truly I can do almost anything, except now I only have one foot to put in my mouth rather than most peoples' choice of two! 

Look forward to hearing from you

Scribbles


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

scribbles said:


> Hi there Baldilocks!
> 
> Thanks for the post.
> 
> ...


Hi Scribbles
Hope you didn't think I was prying. I agree with your definition of authentic. As I said, there are about a dozen British households here of which I only know the precise location of one. We don't mix and have no intention of doing so, we all wanted to live in Spain not little Britain, however we know that if ever we were in serious trouble we could all probably turn to one or more of the other Brits for help. Having said that, it is most unlikely that we wouldn't get all the help we needed right here among our Spanish neighbours.

A case in point that, perhaps more that anything, highlights what wonderful people the country Spanish are (I can't speak for towns and city people but I doubt that they are as warm, caring and welcoming as the country folk). Some 20 miles from here in a really out of the way village/hamlet (real back of beyond) were/are a couple and a lifelong friend of the wife. Because they don't speak Spanish, they had never mixed with the locals and could barely say "good morning". It so happened that the husband died. The locals immediately set to, organised the wake and the "lying in state", the funeral, etc. and sorted out everything for them. 

That, to me, is living in authentic Spain. No fuss, no airs and graces, no artificiality, just honest-to-goodness caring people.

Just across the road from us is a wheelchair bound (electric fortunately) guy who has lost both legs below the knee, he has carers who come in to help get him up, washed and dressed. Our village is hilly (I struggle up sometimes) but he goes out, down to the park where he meets up with a few of his cronies. He manages very well. 

For many centuries the disabled here in Spain were kept hidden by their parents as though their less-than-perfect offspring were a sign that they were cursed or, at the very least, had offended God. This is mostly, no longer the case. It is not unusual, nowadays, to come across the disabled pursuing a near normal life.

So as a writer, if you don't seek inspiration from your surroundings, I assume that you seek surroundings and an atmosphere conducive to your craft. For me that would involve peace and quiet without too many distractions. For you it may involve somewhere with lots of hustle and bustle that, to some extent, provides "white noise" while giving you an environment that is full of action and life that you can dabble with as you wish (e.g. a city or at least a town).

Please let me know if I am on the right lines.


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Hi Scribbles
> Hope you didn't think I was prying. I agree with your definition of authentic. As I said, there are about a dozen British households here of which I only know the precise location of one. We don't mix and have no intention of doing so, we all wanted to live in Spain not little Britain, however we know that if ever we were in serious trouble we could all probably turn to one or more of the other Brits for help. Having said that, it is most unlikely that we wouldn't get all the help we needed right here among our Spanish neighbours.
> 
> A case in point that, perhaps more that anything, highlights what wonderful people the country Spanish are (I can't speak for towns and city people but I doubt that they are as warm, caring and welcoming as the country folk). Some 20 miles from here in a really out of the way village/hamlet (real back of beyond) were/are a couple and a lifelong friend of the wife. Because they don't speak Spanish, they had never mixed with the locals and could barely say "good morning". It so happened that the husband died. The locals immediately set to, organised the wake and the "lying in state", the funeral, etc. and sorted out everything for them.
> ...



Hi again Baldilocks!

Not bad, not bad! 

As to your comment about the village folk being warmer and more caring than city folk, thats probably as true in Spain as it is anywhere. My only thing about being in a village is I hate "rubber-neckers" as I call them. For instance at present I live in a small town in Ireland and if I am walking down the street *all* the car drivers bend their necks side-ways to watch me as they go by. Now I assure you that I do not have two heads or a Kentucky Fried Chicken sandwich board on me, so it is me as a spectacle - a stranger- that seems to attract their interest. 

I remember talking to a friend about this phenomenon and he said they were looking at me to check if I was a second cousin they hadn't seen for a while or if they had shagged my sister! 

I love living somewhere quiet, but as long as my business does not become the main point of conversation and as long as I am not limited and have the chance to go and do things if I feel so inclined. I suppose I am typical in wanting the best of both worlds! But heh, doesn't everyone! "Cake" and "eat it" comes to mind. 

So far as where my inspiaration comes from, yes inevitably the "where I am based" has an effect. My writing is mainly drawn from experiences so in due course I am sure that a Spanish "slant" will creep in. I will not be writing a historical adventure based on the Moors or their ejectment from historical Spain; at least not yet. 

On the other hand I frequently incorporate my observations of people in real life into what I am writing; a young couple meeting after work; a couple in a restaurant; a character that I have dealings with over time - life is a rich source of ideas whether in Spain, Ireland or elsewhere. 

I can write wherever *I have *peace; a different thing to needing peace and quiet or hustle and bustle. I need a place where I can feel at home, can go for a meal, interact with some people regularly, have a few coffees during the day and come and go without feeling under a microscope. 

Thats why I think I had thought so much about Cadiz, Seville and Granada. Cities; plenty of life and variation. Live in the right locale and you can develop relationships with people you meet, yet be in a big enough place not to attract too much attention yourself. Plenty of opportunity to people watch and to relax plus culture as well.

Tell me what you think.

Scribbles


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

scribbles said:


> Hi again Baldilocks!
> 
> Not bad, not bad!
> 
> ...


As you may gather I am very enthusiastic about the village where I live. Although I am different in that I am a Brit, I don't feel that people talk about me behind my back or behind their hands, except in a complimentary way. Don Miguel who owns the mini-market just along the street told Dolores, from whom we bought our house, that we were very nice people and he wished we had bought one of his houses (Yes, everyone here has a lot of property) because the Brits he sold to weren't nice at all (No haven't a clue who). 

I feel that I have been integrated into the village as much as anything else because whenever I was out in the street on foot i would say "Bueno Día" (this is Andalucía and, in particular, this is Castillo de Locubín where everyone speaks Castillero not Castellano - main difference is final consonants are not pronounced) or if in the car I would wave whether I knew them or not. I spoke to everybody, hoping against hope that they weren't going to engage me in conversation because my Spanish is still very limited. After a short time, everyone assumed they DID know me (even if they could n't remember from where) and would either greet me or wave first. Pablo one of the Policia Local, if he happens to be in the Medical Centre or along the street will come across to shake me by the hand and say Hola ¿Qué tal? 

When one goes into the Medical Centre, everyone says good morning to you (unlike in UK where everyone is silent pretending a) that they are not there and b) that you aren't there either , so either way they don't have to speak. Everyone here is so polite. Even at the hospital in Granada or in Alcalá la Real as well as the Medical Centre, everyone shakes your hand. If I walk into the aforementioned mini-market, and he isn't dealing with anyone, Don Miguel will shake my hand in a proper greeting, his daughters will often give me a Mwaa Mwaa.

People-watching, I love and it can be done anywhere. My wife and I, if we are in a café and we can see other people either inside the café or through the window looking in, we occasionally make up stories about them. Your comment re the warmth of village people no longer applies in UK, they have been overwhelmed by townies who have moved there because it _*was*_ so nice and friendly.

Maybe your thoughts of a city may be best but, my experience of Sevilla is that it is the most unfriendly place I have ever found in Spain. Granada isn't bad and the same applies to Córdoba and both are large enough for you to be able to lose yourself in them (unfortunately also in a literary sense). Cádiz, I do not know at all.

My thoughts for you turn, perhaps, to Alcalá la Real, a small town with enough history (on la Ruta de la Calipha), should you want it (it is about 10 miles from here towards Granada which is in turn about 45 miles from here). You have mentioned walking but not being car-mobile so, allowing for the possibility that you may not drive, Alcalá has a bus station with services to Granada, Jaén, Córdoba and all points in between.


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi again,

Once more thanks for the very insightful message. Ok, your comments regarding Sevilla being the most unfriendly place in Spain you ever came across are good enough for me. One off the list I think. Moving to a new place is difficult enough, especially when there is a foreign language to be coped with, but if they are unfriendly into the bargain I think that is - as the saying goes - a bridge too far!

I suspect I am making the choice of where to live more difficult than it needs to be; something to do with todays fear of making a mistake. The truth is that even if you do make a mistake, there are very few mistakes that cannot be rectified. 

The risk to me is even less than for many as I do not intend to buy - at present anyway. (After my last divorce perhaps I never will! ) so if I rent and do not like somewhere then after I while I can move on, and of course in the interim I will have acquired local knowledge.

I have looked up Alcalá la Real on the net and it does seem very attractive. I assume there are a goodly selection of bars and cafes and that I should be able to rent something for at least the medium term on reasonable terms? 

Two other things; one, apart from throwing myself into the deep end of learning Spanish - that is having to learn it at the risk of slow starvation if I do not - in a place like Alcalá la Real do you think I can find someone to help me learn? How should I go about that do you think? And two, if you were me how would you go about finding a place to rent locally?

I appreciate you taking so much time to reply to my "scribbles" and to help me.

Scribbles


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi
I will have a word with an agent we know to see if they do rentals (I know they can be trusted) or if they can recommend someone who does. There are a couple of English shops, one of which, Olive Country Life and Conexiones also has language classes (my suegra {that's mother-in-law] teaches there).

Alan


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

scribbles said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Once more thanks for the very insightful message. Ok, your comments regarding Sevilla being the most unfriendly place in Spain you ever came across are good enough for me. One off the list I think. Moving to a new place is difficult enough, especially when there is a foreign language to be coped with, but if they are unfriendly into the bargain I think that is - as the saying goes - a bridge too far!
> 
> ...


After spending 3 months in Fuengirola looking after my Grandson last summer, where people couldn't even be bothered to say good morning. I would certainly dismiss the Costas. We live in a small village, everyone is friendly, nothing is too much trouble for them. I think unless you move to a small village you won't get the friendliness. Friends of ours who live in towns can't believe how much the Spanish involve us in everything. There are a few British families here, we all pass the time of day and are happy mixing with everyone. As for Sevilla I have always found it to be friendly, but it is a city and everyone seems to be busy busy busy!!


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Authentic Spain....if you're standing in spain and if you check a gps and it says you're in in Spain it's probably authentic.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I think unless you move to a small village you won't get the friendliness.


I live in a town of over 30,000. Yesterday I went shopping and spent 25 mins chatting to the fishmonger in the market and another 10 chatting to a friend of my daughter's step father. Then I came back and ignored my neighbour over the road who has completely ignored me for the 3 years she's lived there and spent 5 mins chatting to my immediate neighbour.3 out of 4 ain't bad. I wouldn't say it's an unfriendly place, but it's not a village.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I live three km from the nearest town, and all my neighbours are friendly. Even the ones who don't like the other neighbours


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

dunmovin said:


> I live three km from the nearest town, and all my neighbours are friendly. Even the ones who don't like the other neighbours


Hmmm, Is that a dig at me (or the neighbour)??


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

no....... not you nor the neighbour.just pointing out that all my neighbours are friendly, if not to each other, they are to me.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> After spending 3 months in Fuengirola looking after my Grandson last summer, where people couldn't even be bothered to say good morning. I would certainly dismiss the Costas. We live in a small village, everyone is friendly, nothing is too much trouble for them. I think unless you move to a small village you won't get the friendliness. Friends of ours who live in towns can't believe how much the Spanish involve us in everything. There are a few British families here, we all pass the time of day and are happy mixing with everyone. As for Sevilla I have always found it to be friendly, but it is a city and everyone seems to be busy busy busy!!


Cant say I have found that to be the case where I am in Fuengirola, I am always surprised how complete strangers still say good morning but maybe depends where you are... Though there is a certain amount of resentment against Brits from certain sections, mainly due to those that have come here and not tried to learn the language and kept themselves apart. Some people are therefore more wary of foreigners but usually respond to friendliness and are generally helpful. Though I dont think its probably the kind of place the OP is looking for since its a tourist resort and is therefore a very transient kind of place on the whole.

Caz.I


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> After spending 3 months in Fuengirola looking after my Grandson last summer, where people couldn't even be bothered to say good morning. I would certainly dismiss the Costas


Hey Cazzy

Nice to see so many familiar folks on here :eyebrows: 

Now down to business LOL I feel I must jump in and defend the lovely folks of the Costas......well certainly those on Costa Cálida who are friendly, welcoming and always greet you with a friendly hola :eyebrows:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I absolutely have to defend Fuengirola. I can't think of a place on earth where I have been met with more friendliness, hospitality and a genuine welcoming attitude. From taxi drivers to bar owners, doctors and nurses and "just" people in the street. It the world were like Fuengirola, it would be a better place.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I absolutely have to defend Fuengirola. I can't think of a place on earth where I have been met with more friendliness, hospitality and a genuine welcoming attitude. From taxi drivers to bar owners, doctors and nurses and "just" people in the street. It the world were like Fuengirola, it would be a better place.


But you live in Torrevieja, right? Were you just visiting Fuengirola?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I lived there for nearly a year / my favourite town in Spain (especially Los Boliches)


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I think that what it really comes down to is what works best for you personally. 

For my part I wouldn't want to live on or near the costas especially where immigrants are trying to make the place as much like the place they came from as they can. I moved to Spain because I want to live in Spain not a poor imitation of Britain with cheaper booze.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> I think that what it really comes down to is what works best for you personally.
> 
> For my part I wouldn't want to live on or near the costas especially where immigrants are trying to make the place as much like the place they came from as they can. I moved to Spain because I want to live in Spain not a poor imitation of Britain with cheaper booze.


Do you mind me asking though Baldilocks, isn't your OH Spanish? And the other side of the family is as well? Did that mean that there was a predetermined area in mind for you all (certainly adds to the comfort zone) when you thought about moving out here? It was in my case - OH is from here so made sense for us really on so many levels.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> Do you mind me asking though Baldilocks, isn't your OH Spanish? And the other side of the family is as well? Did that mean that there was a predetermined area in mind for you all (certainly adds to the comfort zone) when you thought about moving out here? It was in my case - OH is from here so made sense for us really on so many levels.


In my case, my OH (SWMBO) is Colombian and the suegra, who lives with us, is Texan. Considered a number of countries (USA, Colombia, France, Portugal) before settling on Spain. What partly determined it was both SWMBO and suegra speak Spanish fluently. We had a shufty at properties and on a Sunday went to a village restaurant and whole families were there from the oldest to the babes in arms, the kids of all ages were well behaved and came over and greeted us (complete strangers) and we knew then that this was where we wanted to be, where there was still the respect which was so clearly lacking in Britain, where we could afford to buy a property suitable for the three of us and where we would be content to spend the rest of our days!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> In my case, my OH (SWMBO) is Colombian and the suegra, who lives with us, is Texan. Considered a number of countries (USA, Colombia, France, Portugal) before settling on Spain. What partly determined it was both SWMBO and suegra speak Spanish fluently. We had a shufty at properties and on a Sunday went to a village restaurant and whole families were there from the oldest to the babes in arms, the kids of all ages were well behaved and came over and greeted us (complete strangers) and we knew then that this was where we wanted to be, where there was still the respect which was so clearly lacking in Britain, where we could afford to buy a property suitable for the three of us and where we would be content to spend the rest of our days!


Totally in agreement with you there. Just the simple fact for us really that children here are able to enjoy their childhood for longer instead of being forced to grow up too soon by their peers is a huge plus for us with our three. Not that problems don't exist here at all mind, but you're not confronted by it on a regular basis. The sense of community, respect and family life as a priority. I haven't been back to the UK yet since we moved out here - but then don't really feel any urge to either, but then my lot visit often in any case as they love it here as well.

Pesky Wesky spent some time in Colombia, I believe.

BTW - what is SWMBO????


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I totally agree with both of you. We moved from London to Devon in 1984, to have a better family life & better schooling & upbringing for our daughters. It was successful but by 2000/1 it had degenerated their to the level of London in '84 & we gave up & moved here where there is still respect & family values.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Tallulah said:


> BTW - what is SWMBO????


You mean you didn't follow Rumpole? She Who Must Be Obeyed was Horace Rumpole's affectionate name for his dear and long-suffering wife Hilda.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> You mean you didn't follow Rumpole? She Who Must Be Obeyed was Horace Rumpole's affectionate name for his dear and long-suffering wife Hilda.


in our house we also have HWIUI


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I lived there for nearly a year / my favourite town in Spain (especially Los Boliches)


That is really my favorite area also...why did you move away? (If I may ask...=) )


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I did not move away. I'll be back soonest. (Although a 4 month consultancy in South Africa looks "fun"!) Well, it will buy a couple of apartments anyway!


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I did not move away. I'll be back soonest. (Although a 4 month consultancy in South Africa looks "fun"!) Well, it will buy a couple of apartments anyway!


Do you buy properties for amusement? haha That's what my husband and I do here..buy one, fix it up, flip it! It's great in this economy.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> I did not move away. I'll be back soonest. (Although a 4 month consultancy in South Africa looks "fun"!) Well, it will buy a couple of apartments anyway!


Does it happen to come with tickets for the world cup.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I lived there for nearly a year / my favourite town in Spain (especially Los Boliches)



Tell me you're not talking about Fuengirola??????? - its more like a town in the UK than a town in the UK but not as clean, attractive or affluent!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojo said:


> Tell me you're not talking about Fuengirola??????? - its more like a town in the UK than a town in the UK but not as clean, attractive or affluent!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


taken as a place to avoid then?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Tell me you're not talking about Fuengirola??????? - its more like a town in the UK than a town in the UK but not as clean, attractive or affluent!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I find this a little confusing Jo. Are you saying that Fuengirola is not as clean, attractive or affluent as a town in the UK? or the other way round, in which case should the word "affluent" not be spelled with an 'e' rather than an 'a'?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> taken as a place to avoid then?


I think the whole of that stretch of coastline is a place to be avoided, or have I already given that impression?


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all!

Well, this is becoming addictive! But on the basis that life is meant to be actual rather than merely virtual! - :focus:

I must admit, having looked at it on the internet I am interested in checking out Alcaya La Real. So.. let me ask you, what's the best way to get there, I do not drive at present. Secondly, does anyone know a cheap place to stay a few nights and where do you think I should explore round about from there, again looking at where to become a base to live in.

Baldilocks, I loved the reference to Horace Rumpole; He who "triumphed in the Penge Bungalow Murders and without a leader!" Also, my SWMBO was from Colombia though now a Spanish qualified Lawyer! :fencing: Hah Hah Hah!!!

Scribbles


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

scribbles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Well, this is becoming addictive! But on the basis that life is meant to be actual rather than merely virtual! - :focus:
> 
> ...


Scribbles

We live near Alcala la Real and it is a lovely, thriving town, with a population of about 20,000. The locals are lovely and friendly. There are two English shops, one is a small shop and the other is called the Conexions Centre, where we obtain all those items that one misses from the UK; Marmite, Shredded Wheat and UK chocolate. PM us if you like to know more about agents, etc.


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

ricardoylucia said:


> Scribbles
> 
> We live near Alcala la Real and it is a lovely, thriving town, with a population of about 20,000. The locals are lovely and friendly. There are two English shops, one is a small shop and the other is called the Conexions Centre, where we obtain all those items that one misses from the UK; Marmite, Shredded Wheat and UK chocolate. PM us if you like to know more about agents, etc.


Hi, is this a PM? I am unsure how to do one?? Scribbles


----------



## ricardoylucia (Dec 1, 2009)

scribbles said:


> Hi, is this a PM? I am unsure how to do one?? Scribbles


We have sent you one, with some information.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> It may be to you as an outsider but if you live as a local you will find a warm, rich humour, a work ethic not found in many Spanish towns (and definitely not among expats) and a streak of resolve to constantly improve. The mayoress (now in her 15th year!) has injected a feeling of pride among the locals and whilst I am not talking about what the expats/tourists call Fish Alley I feel drawn "home" .



I'd say that is like most Spanish people and towns - certainly in AdlT, just nowhere near as many expats, tourists or expat businesses

Jo xxxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'd say that is like most Spanish people and towns - certainly in AdlT, just nowhere near as many expats, tourists or expat businesses
> 
> Jo xxxx


But I think if you live here and you are interested in integrating in Spanish society and you dont frequent tourist areas, you dont have the same feeling as someone here on holiday or for the day, its like living in a parallel universe! You can choose to visit the tourist resort or not. You dont see that much of the tourist side in a quiet, residential area when your life doesnt revolve around expat life.

Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> But I think if you live here and you are interested in integrating in Spanish society and you dont frequent tourist areas, you dont have the same feeling as someone here on holiday or for the day, its like living in a parallel universe! You can choose to visit the tourist resort or not. You dont see that much of the tourist side in a quiet, residential area when your life doesnt revolve around expat life.
> 
> Caz.I


I've been there a few times and have friends who live and work there. I'm not a "town mouse" anyway, but all the things you like about Fuengirola are all the things found in most towns in spain. Fuengirola, whenever I've been there, there is no escaping that you're never out of earshot of a British voice or a shop selling inflatables, or British bars with British TVs on....

In fact its the same in my home town of Worthing in England, the seafront there is dreadful, really dreadful and not helped by the weather, full of touristy type places. I'm sure there are people there who love it (in fact my older daughters do) - But to me its horrendous IMO too!!




Jo xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I've been there a few times and have friends who live and work there. I'm not a "town mouse" anyway, but all the things you like about Fuengirola are all the things found in most towns in spain. Fuengirola, whenever I've been there, there is no escaping that you're never out of earshot of a British voice or a shop selling inflatables, or British bars with British TVs on....
> 
> In fact its the same in my home town of Worthing in England, the seafront there is dreadful, really dreadful and not helped by the weather, full of touristy type places. I'm sure there are people there who love it (in fact my older daughters do) - But to me its horrendous IMO too!!
> 
> ...


But the seafront is the main tourist area. So of course its full of the things you mention. And in IMO the tourist part is the least appealing. But that is hardly the sum and total of the place. I certainly do not like the things you mention but I dont often come into contact with them because I am working among Spanish people, communicating with Spanish people on a daily basis, frequent Spanish bars, cafes and restaurants, shops and live in a quiet, residential area. So you dont have to go far from the centre to feel you are in Spain. You only come into contact with the Brit bars, caffs etc. if you want to. Sure, there are bad things about it, especially in high season with certain Brit tourists, (although in August it fills up more with Spanish tourists, as everyone heads down from inland places like Madrid or Cordoba to enjoy the sea breeze and escape the intense heat). 

On the whole, despite a high percentage of Brit expats, it still is a predominantly Spanish town. So if you dont like towns or the seaside then of course you wont like it. I am not saying there is anything particularly unique here (apart from the castle, which is quite beautiful) and there are definitely prettier places but Fuengirola doesnt aspire to be anything more than it is (tho am pretty sure the mayoress does - and tho I am normally the last to sing her praises - she has improved a lot of superficial aspects of the place). Since it is an old town, at its heart it does have some kind of sense of community, unlike other more modern yet soulless places, I dont think it deserves to be sneered at quite so vehemently.

Caz.I


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Caz.I said:


> But the seafront is the main tourist area. So of course its full of the things you mention. And in IMO the tourist part is the least appealing. But that is hardly the sum and total of the place. I certainly do not like the things you mention but I dont often come into contact with them because I am working among Spanish people, communicating with Spanish people on a daily basis, frequent Spanish bars, cafes and restaurants, shops and live in a quiet, residential area. So you dont have to go far from the centre to feel you are in Spain. You only come into contact with the Brit bars, caffs etc. if you want to. Sure, there are bad things about it, especially in high season with certain Brit tourists, (although in August it fills up more with Spanish tourists, as everyone heads down from inland places like Madrid or Cordoba to enjoy the sea breeze and escape the intense heat).
> 
> On the whole, despite a high percentage of Brit expats, it still is a predominantly Spanish town. So if you dont like towns or the seaside then of course you wont like it. I am not saying there is anything particularly unique here (apart from the castle, which is quite beautiful) and there are definitely prettier places but Fuengirola doesnt aspire to be anything more than it is (tho am pretty sure the mayoress does - and tho I am normally the last to sing her praises - she has improved a lot of superficial aspects of the place). Since it is an old town, at its heart it does have some kind of sense of community, unlike other more modern yet soulless places, I dont think it deserves to be sneered at quite so vehemently.
> 
> Caz.I


I believe you. I guess I was curious of Steves obvious love for a place when he only stayed there for a year. and with respect to the town and to your feelings about it - it's not really any better or indeed worse than any other town in Spain and the seafront definitely isnt! 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Go, girl go!
> 
> Communication, shopping, community feel, sense of pride, good infrastructure, catellano spoken, (after 9 years I still don´t "get" valenciano) great beaches, great restaurants, bars, Mijas 20 minutes away and the "other side of the mountain" 30 minutes away.
> 
> Only thing missing? Decent football team within 500 kms!


All good Spanish towns have that Steve - in fact AdlT has a football team as well!!!

Jo xx


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I think if we all wanted to be in the same place there would be a very over populated town or village!!!! I personally really like the area that I am in!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Cazzy said:


> I think if we all wanted to be in the same place there would be a very over populated town or village!!!! I personally really like the area that I am in!


Hear Hear. 

What is football? isn't that some game they play in the cold damp north like the UK?


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I mean a PROPER team! Remember I was a season ticket holder there even before I met you. They play in the 6th level of Spanish football - even below BlueSquare standard....sadly!
> I was thinking more Real Madrid class!
> 
> Infrastructure? Try the Costa Blanca sometime and you´ll see what you have that they don´t!


When it comes to class,obviously Real just aint got it,.....knocked out of the Champions league again,...just shows money doesn't buy everything.

Much as on the Costa del Crime or whatever they call it these days,mostly built on huge amounts of drug money.
Infrastructure or Anystructure at all?
Didnt realize till I saw it for myself, that they'd all still been high on drugs when they tried to build it.
I mean places like Fuengirola would even make Torrevieja look like a five star resort,.....probably about as far away from authentic Spain as its possible to be.
Any vague resemblance to the real Spain is purely coincidental.

Not sure how many ppl.know it, but its actually Costa del Crime funds that have been behind the massive financial backing of Real Madrid for many years.

Seems they chucked their money down the drain on both scores...


----------



## SaritaC (Mar 15, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> But I think if you live here and you are interested in integrating in Spanish society and you dont frequent tourist areas, you dont have the same feeling as someone here on holiday or for the day, its like living in a parallel universe! You can choose to visit the tourist resort or not. You dont see that much of the tourist side in a quiet, residential area when your life doesnt revolve around expat life.
> 
> Caz.I


Absolutely! I live between Torremolinos and Benalmadena in a quiet residential area, wander to the beach when I fancy, go to the amazing sports complex, visit the gorgeous parks, go to the theatre with Spanish friends, get invited round for tea by Spanish friends, I could go on. If I fancy English breakfast I go and look for it, it isn't as "in your face" if you aren't constantly seeking it out! Speaking fluent Spanish helps of course, but it really isn't as "bad" as everyone says, otherwise I wouldn't have moved here from Barcelona (now definitely cross that one off the list!). I love La Rioja by the way, for example around Logroño, although I wouldn't want to live there permanently. I have heard great things about Granada incidentally.


----------



## SaritaC (Mar 15, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Welcome, Sarita. Interesting that you are not a Barcelona fan. Whilst they don´t have a decent football club in the capital, I do love the city.
> 
> Yes, speaking Spanish does make a difference, doesn´t it?


The city is marvellous, to visit, but in my opinion it is not a great place to live, although many of my friends there love it! My husband is crazy about Barça so couldn't possibly comment on that!


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> OK, let´s TRY to separate FACTS and OPINION
> 
> 1) Eight straight wins and top of the league. Yet again, out of Europe. FACT
> 
> ...


Unfortunately in Spain,playing second fiddle to Barca is generally considered total failure, and that combined with recent early Champions league exists only serves to make matters even worse in the eyes of most of their fans.

I agree most places like Fuengirola are just a matter of personal opinions and can only say apart from my own, I've heard more bad ones than good.

Well I think its common knowledge to most fans and public, that Real are generally regarded as the Capitalista side and Athletico and their fans, their poor Socialist neighbours.
Just back from the UK where I read countless publications about various aspects of Spanish life,many relating to the civil war and the aftermath right up to the present ,unfortunately I dont have them with me here.
However,having already heard it said a few times previously, I was interested to come across an article, as I remember, in possibly the last one I read,..The New Spaniards, which gave some details about Real's dodgy source of funding from the Costa del Crime, including the name of the top man responsible.
I believe most of the publications I read, were written by ppl fairly well in the know or very close to source,rather than just simply expressing personal opinion.

I have spent a fair bit of time in most areas of Spain and seen quite a bit of my personal idea of authentic,...mostly far removed from big cities and grotty tourist areas,.....however to each his own.
Yes I am aware that Fuengirola is within Spanish boundaries as is London within Englands.
However apart from historic buildings and that bunch of clowns in Parliament, I think it is about as far removed from most ppls. idea of authentic England, as is Fuengirola in Spain.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Furthermore, I tend to believe that a fairly intelligent and knowledgable author would not be silly enough to leave himself open to possibly serious actions, were the details he provided regarding Real's finances not accurate and true.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

littleredrooster said:


> Furthermore, I tend to believe that a fairly intelligent and knowledgable author would not be silly enough to leave himself open to possibly serious actions, were the details he provided regarding Real's finances not accurate and true.


One never knows. There are those who will make a statement frequently either anonymously or under an assumed name so that they are not immediately traceable. Their "facts" may be a tissue of lies and subsequently disproved but the damage has already been done, especially in the minds of those for whom "There is no smoke without fire"

:focus::focus::focus:

This is not a thread about soccer or any other sport but for posters to express their opinions about authentic Spain rather than pseudo Britain, pseudo Blackpool or anywhere else. 


So please can we get :focus:


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

For me football is not even a consideration and has nothing to do with Spain and authenticity :jaw:

Authentic Spain to me includes good restaurants and bars providing good wholesome Spain food, then there's the local markets selling their fresh produce, the people, the laid back attitude, the culture, the wine, the dramatic scenery and the beaches and nature reserves....but as somebody else mentioned, it's just as well we all like different things else certain places would be seriously congested :cheer2:


----------



## SaritaC (Mar 15, 2010)

I know some great restaurants and bars in Torremolinos, hardly a Brit in sight (other than me haha!), the fresh produce at the market is great, I look one way and I see mountains, look the other way and see the sea!! I am 30 minutes drive from stunning countryside, and walking along the beach during winter is a real treat. I am not blind to certain aspects of the place, but it is like everything, you need to know where to look and ye shall find. The sport and leisure facilities are a million times better than the equivalent-sized town I grew up in the UK (no names no pack drill). I know this is a slight diversion from the real Spain argument but I also feel the need to defend the "Costas" to a certain extent. By the way, OP, what about Antequera, I went there yesterday and thought it was lovely!


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

:clap2:
This _*IS*_ fun!!! hahahahahahaah
I feel like the guy who throws the ball in at a rugby lineout and watches everyone else jump!! 

(I'm originally from Ireland so we don't really play girls games like footie! - well not well anyway! Hahahahah - another grenade into the middle!! :boxing: )


Listen, thanks to everyone who has contributed! I truly am enjoying the posts. Please tell me however, how does one send a PM here? I can't seem to work it out? :confused2:

Next, it is clear to me that what is authentic is totally subjective; many of you feel strongly in one direction while many feel strongly in the opposite direction, for example on the point of the Costas! As I previously said I think I'll start with Alacaya La Real and take it fromn there as my next development stage. 

Now, I do NOT intend to be a "blow-in" who makes no attempt to speak Spanish; so, please, apart from the sink or swim approach how do you all suggest leaning the lingo? I speak a smattering and what to build upon that. Suggestions please?

Thanks all 

Scribbles


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

scribbles said:


> Now, I do NOT intend to be a "blow-in" who makes no attempt to speak Spanish; so, please, apart from the sink or swim approach how do you all suggest leaning the lingo? I speak a smattering and what to build upon that. Suggestions please?
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Scribbles


I truly believe that the "total immersion" approach is the most effective i.e. putting yourself in a situation where you live, breath, think and sleep in Spanish. 

Near Madrid there is a learning center that is a simulated English village. Many Spanish attend in order to learn/perfect English. I believe they usually attend for a two week duration and during that time they are only allowed to converse in English. Aside from the lecturers, a number of English professionals and Uni grads are drafted in for the duration of the course to reinforce the authenticity...the proviso being they must not and cannot speak Spanish in any circumstances.....The learning curve is really steep but results are fantastic. 

Now back to learning Spanish......unfortunately this company does not currently offer a similar program for learning Spanish however if you put yourself in a village where the population only speaks Spanish you'd be surprised at how quickly you learn :eyebrows:


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

JazII said:


> I truly believe that the "total immersion" approach is the most effective i.e. putting yourself in a situation where you live, breath, think and sleep in Spanish.
> 
> Near Madrid there is a learning center that is a simulated English village. Many Spanish attend in order to learn/perfect English. I believe they usually attend for a two week duration and during that time they are only allowed to converse in English. Aside from the lecturers, a number of English professionals and Uni grads are drafted in for the duration of the course to reinforce the authenticity...the proviso being they must not and cannot speak Spanish in any circumstances.....The learning curve is really steep but results are fantastic.
> 
> Now back to learning Spanish......unfortunately this company does not currently offer a similar program for learning Spanish however if you put yourself in a village where the population only speaks Spanish you'd be surprised at how quickly you learn :eyebrows:


So JazII, I see you believe in no compromise! Hah! In a village do you think there will be anyone who will take me on - my Spanish that is - as a project?? You see I'm still resisiting sinking or swimming as the only approach as I have long outlived any natural buoyancy I once had!:eyebrows:

By the way, How do you send a PM here? No one seems to want to tell me!

Scribbles!


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> JazII said:
> 
> 
> > Near Madrid there is a learning center that is a simulated English village. Many Spanish attend in order to learn/perfect English. I believe they usually attend for a two week duration and during that time they are only allowed to converse in English. Aside from the lecturers, a number of English professionals and Uni grads are drafted in for the duration of the course to reinforce the authenticity...the proviso being they must not and cannot speak Spanish in any circumstances.....The learning curve is really steep but results are fantastic.
> ...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

scribbles said:


> So JazII, I see you believe in no compromise! Hah! In a village do you think there will be anyone who will take me on - my Spanish that is - as a project?? You see I'm still resisiting sinking or swimming as the only approach as I have long outlived any natural buoyancy I once had!:eyebrows:
> 
> By the way, How do you send a PM here? No one seems to want to tell me!
> 
> Scribbles!


Sorry, Scribbles, we are ALL being a bit remiss here.

How to PM!
Up near the top of this screen below all the flags there is a dark green bar. At the left hand end you will see "User CP" Click on it and you will end up in "Your control Panel"
On the left hand side you will see a menu with sub headings, one of which is "Private Messages" Select Send new Message. You have to know the user name of the person, you wish to send to and you will need to fill in the subject line as well as the message otherwise it will reject.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry, Scribbles, we are ALL being a bit remiss here.
> 
> How to PM!
> Up near the top of this screen below all the flags there is a dark green bar. At the left hand end you will see "User CP" Click on it and you will end up in "Your control Panel"
> On the left hand side you will see a menu with sub headings, one of which is "Private Messages" Select Send new Message. You have to know the user name of the person, you wish to send to and you will need to fill in the subject line as well as the message otherwise it will reject.


Good catch Alan, I meant to reply to Scribbles but forgot to 


Another alternative is that you can left click the user id of the person you wish to PM (for example from a post they've made) and a number of choices including the option to PM said selected user appear :ranger:


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry, Scribbles, we are ALL being a bit remiss here.
> 
> How to PM!
> Up near the top of this screen below all the flags there is a dark green bar. At the left hand end you will see "User CP" Click on it and you will end up in "Your control Panel"
> On the left hand side you will see a menu with sub headings, one of which is "Private Messages" Select Send new Message. You have to know the user name of the person, you wish to send to and you will need to fill in the subject line as well as the message otherwise it will reject.


Thanks for that Baldilocks! I knew there would be a simple way to send one I just hadn't discovered the means. :ranger:

BTW, I did make mention of Horace Rumpole in an earlier post but I don't think it was a direct reply post to one of yours; hope you saw it. 

Best wishes

Scribbles


----------



## scribbles (Feb 27, 2010)

JazII said:


> Good catch Alan, I meant to reply to Scribbles but forgot to
> 
> 
> Another alternative is that you can left click the user id of the person you wish to PM (for example from a post they've made) and a number of choices including the option to PM said selected user appear :ranger:


Thanks JazII, much appreciated!:clap2:

Scribbles


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JazII said:


> Good catch Alan, I meant to reply to Scribbles but forgot to
> 
> 
> Another alternative is that you can left click the user id of the person you wish to PM (for example from a post they've made) and a number of choices including the option to PM said selected user appear :ranger:


Thanks Jaz, Yes that way, I know but I thought the route via User CP was more important since it gives him the other options in CP too which he may not know about.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

scribbles said:


> So JazII, I see you believe in no compromise! Hah! In a village do you think there will be anyone who will take me on - my Spanish that is - as a project?? You see I'm still resisiting sinking or swimming as the only approach as I have long outlived any natural buoyancy I once had!:eyebrows:
> Scribbles!


Well I guess you could do some research on Google and find a nice little inland village where you only hear Spanish spoken and then book a few weeks vacation in said village. Alternatively what about visiting a local Spanish bar on a regular basis and trying to make friends with one of the bar tenders. We've found that tact works quite well. Actually so much so that one Christmas one of our friends (made in a bar) who speaks no English invited us round his house for a celebration meal. It was a family event and for us to fully appreciate everything we had to join in the conversation.......basically it was a case of sink or swim:smow: We seemed to swim thankfully.....no major mishaps.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Authentic Spain? Have now added an album of our village and its surroundings.


----------



## chris (Jul 5, 2007)

real spain is in the cafe's at 9.10 in the morning when the mothers have dropped the children off at school, it is in the parks after 7.00 when the day has cooled, it is in the sunday paella lunches at a spanish friends house where every one helps. It is in the friday and saturday parties around the table talking till 2.00am. Real spain is riding trough the campo on horse back when the almond blossom is out! Real spain is in the driving rain that allways finds a way into the house. Real spain is in trying to get a doctors appointment without a weeks notice. Real spain is not about white washed picture postcard villages, real spain is about the life you choose to live here.


----------



## JazII (Mar 11, 2010)

baldilocks said:


> Authentic Spain? Have now added an album of our village and its surroundings.


Very nice pictures, the village looks beautiful


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scribbles said:


> :clap2:
> This _*IS*_ fun!!! hahahahahahaah
> I feel like the guy who throws the ball in at a rugby lineout and watches everyone else jump!!
> 
> ...


There must be a hundred threads about how to learn Spanish so why not do a search? Go back to the main Spain page and find *search this forum* on the right. Some recent threads are

My Spanish lessons LOL
Learning Spanish
Speaking Spanish 
and a recent post by dongzen


----------



## mendingo (Mar 15, 2010)

*The real Spain*



scribbles said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I want to move to Spain for two reasons, one to learn Spanish and two to write a book. My plan is to move and join one of the Spanish language schools to improve my conversational Spanish and to rent an apartment in a town or city where there is an authentic flavour of Spanish life - so, not overwhelmingly expat life!
> 
> ...


Villanueva del Trabuco, north of Malaga....


----------

